# White spot



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

This morning I found a white spot on the side of my red velvet female swordtail. It wasn't there last night and I've never seen this before. It appears to be a fuzzy white thread coming from under her scale. I'll try to post a pic if I can get a good one but in the mean time can anyone give me a guess at what it might be?


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

sounds to me like something either scratched it or bit at it because i know my oscar always trys to mess with my common pleco and then my pleco scratches him but never that bad but thats what it sounds like to me


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds more like a parasite to me.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

whats all in the tank?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it possible that its Pox?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

we have mollies, platys, a tetra, barbs, swordtails, a shark, cory's and some snails


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I just removed the white spot and it was definately a parasite worm of some sort. What can I treat with to make sure she and the others don't get infected again?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Definitely sounds like some kind of parasite, though I'm not sure which one. I would treat with some Jungle brand Parasite clear. I'm not sure about using that with cories though...you may want to just use half the recommended dose. With some meds, you have to be careful using them with scaleless fish (cories, loaches...). Another med would be Prazipro...I would use this at half dose as well, because I'm not sure how it affects scaleless fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like anchor worm.


----------

